
How data mining giant Acxiom got me wrong - hownottowrite
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-data-privacy-acxiom-insight/how-a-data-mining-giant-got-me-wrong-idUSKBN1H513K
======
rdtsc
Wonder if instead of blocking ads or enabling other traditional privacy
measures it is better to flood the system with fake data. Here it happened by
accident, but maybe it should happen deliberately.

~~~
skolemtotem
For those who don't know, AdNauseam is an example of such a system,
implemented as a browser extension. It warns users that it does _not_ protect
privacy, though, but it seemed to annoy Google enough that they blocked it on
their web store.

~~~
rdtsc
> though, but it seemed to annoy Google enough that they blocked it on their
> web store.

Installed it. Interesting that they blocked it. Can interpret it as a
validation that it works as intended.

